# Betta with split tail on sale....it will heal!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok I brought this boy in to show, but he's split his tail and I cannot show him. It will heal with salt bathing, but I don't have the time, so I am offering him for sale reduced.
$40


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wow he's georgues Anna. Do you know what strain he is? Looks like sum mustard?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

He is a blue/yellow mustard gas Halfmoon (could also be a rosetail) they have bigger fins and more susceptable to splitting them, which is what happened. He's healthy otherwise, but I can't show him and that's what I wanted to do with him.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

oh my god, so beautiful, totally worth it!!!!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

This is my boy I picked up at the show in etobico last year, he's beautiful when sunlight hits him, but sadely he doesn't get the attition he deserves cause of all the shrimp


----------

